# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  50mg DBOl TABS

## Executioner

Do they exist? I've heard this and that, but i just don't know the answer.... dealer wants to sell em', but i told him to hold off till i know for real. Said he'd give money back if they didn't work.

Thanks, if so pics are good too

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Yes, some labs make 50 mg D-BOL tabz.

----------


## Huge Presser

They exist. 
eyepee makes 50's, most tests show they're dosed at 47, but I hear they're really good.

HP

----------


## Retabolil2

> They exist. 
> eyepee makes 50's, most tests show they're dosed at 47, but I hear they're really good.
> 
> HP


BD makes 50mg pink dbol tabs

----------


## Retabolil2

> Do they exist? I've heard this and that, but i just don't know the answer.... dealer wants to sell em', but i told him to hold off till i know for real. Said he'd give money back if they didn't work.
> 
> Thanks, if so pics are good too


Here is a picture of British Dragon 50mg anadrols (green), 50mg winstrol (yellow) and 50mg dbol (pink) tablets.

----------


## Huge Presser

ummm yummy  :Smilie: .

HP

----------


## ItalianMuscle

I like those pics make me hungry. Those look good to me send them over.

----------


## depdaddy

Shanghai Labs makes them now

----------


## mitchel19

they look legite to me

----------


## Diesel72

http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...threadid=62699

----------


## ItalianMuscle

They are good !!

----------


## G Child

Yes they do exist and there are a few companies. Can your source tell you who makes these 50mg tabs?

----------


## TheJuicer

I just got my SL d-bol...they are 50mg..are the thais alot smaller..these fuckin' this are pretty tiny...I can't wait to see if they pack a punch!!

----------

